# maltese weight issue



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi
i was just wondering about my maltese dogs weight. when i ve been reading up on the breed most dogs are about 7 lbs but my 8 month old was 6kg when she was weighed at the vet. is that unusual? she s not at all fat . I did nt see her parents so don t have much to go on.
is everyone else's dog the correct weight or should i not be concerned, or does it mean she might not be a purebreed after all.
thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So long as she is a healthy weight for her frame, I wouldn't worry about it. Some grow larger than the standard.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi and welcome to SM :thumbsup: 

You will see a picture of my babies both from same parents both different in weight and size i dont believe their is a law of weight but mine stopped gaining weight and they are going to be a year on the 24th of this month.
to me what is great is that they are healthy :thumbsup: hope this helps you with your question :blush:

Romeo weighs 9.2 lbs 
Juliet 7.11 lbs


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree to what was mentioned to you in the previous responses


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As long as your pup is healthy, I wouldn't worry. My three are all different weights...3 lbs, 6 lbs & 10 lbs.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks guys, she is very healthy and happy , i will stop worrying about her being to standard, we only want her as a pet not to show so i don t suppose it really matters.


----------



## iAmTerri (Apr 30, 2011)

Different dogs even within a breed don't share a specific ideal weight. This is what I usually do to assess my dog's weight--

Here are the Three Markers for Evaluating the Proper Weight of your dog:


Feel the ribs: There should be a “slight” covering of fat over top of the ribs.

Waist: You should be able to appreciate a waist in the dog.

Abdominal Tuck: For this you need to look at your dog from the side and appreciate that just behind the ribs the abdomen should go up at and angle. If you look at your dog and behind the ribs is straight or flat without a rise then there is too much weight.


--An excerpt from Dr. James St. Clair's article "Hungry Dogs are Hungry Dogs"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasha and Emily are 1.5-2 pounds diffierence ,Sasha is bigger boned.They're sisters..from the same litter. I didn't think Sasha was overweight,she felt solid but I could see something in her gait,she looked overlaoded.
So I cut back on hers and Emily's food and Sasha lost about a pound and Emily lost a half pound.Both are actually running around better now,Sasha has made the biggest improvement I can see it when she pounces and plays...
With full coat it's hard to tell until bath time.
Just watch and see how they move and feel the sides ,ribs and so on, you should be able to tell. I could barely feel her ribs but now she has that slight covering of fat on the ribs,she acts better and more lively now...


----------

